
New, Nearby Earth-Like Planet Discovered - mattiemass
http://www.seeker.com/new-nearby-earth-like-planet-discovered-1970197349.html
======
f_allwein
Pretty cool as this is orbiting the closest known star (Proxima Centauri).
Still hopelessly beyond our current reach though, at 4.24 light years away.

Anyway, maybe this will encourage us to push for interstellar probes/
travel...

